# Taking Requests



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Name a song, I will cover it for you and send it to you (privately). I may refuse some requests if I do not like the song or it is not a match for my playing / improvisation stylistically.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Taking up to three requests at a time. Feel free to post in this thread or DM me.

Classical music is OK too, but I'm probably not going to play it note for note. It'll be more free.

Also I do not have very much free time and I'm doing this purely for fun, please don't expect the highest-effort output,


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

*Sam Philips - Reflecting Light*


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Jethro Tull Thick as a Brick....all 42 minutes.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

progmatist said:


> Jethro Tull Thick as a Brick....all 42 minutes.


I'll do a smaller (5 min) section from it, just let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Paramore - Ain't It Fun

Go wild, even if that means modifying/complexifying the chord progression and adding a solo section. Just try to keep some of the rhythms and more hooky/melodic elements.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

How Insensitive - Jobim...plz


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Requests closed temporarily.

*Sam Philips - Reflecting Light
Paramore - Ain't It Fun
How Insensitive - Jobim*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a bit difficult without knowing the tone and range of your voice or instrumental abilities. Are you a multi instrumentalist or are you doing voice and piano or guitar?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Sorry all,
Ive been very busy with work and moving places. On top of that i contracted covid and have been bed-ridden for the past 3 days.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Sorry all,
> Ive been very busy with work and moving places. On top of that i contracted covid and have been bed-ridden for the past 3 days.


get well soon...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon, pal.


----------

